# Old Belt Buckle Identification / Help



## ryan536 (26 Mar 2014)

Hello, I came across a bunch of old belt buckles and this is the only one I can not identify. There are no maker's marks that I could find. The belt webbing looks like a brown colour with a blue stripe in the middle. Any help would be much apppreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Lerch (28 Mar 2014)

Looks like it's a stable belt, but I can't find any units that wore RED-BLUE-RED or that kind of buckle.


----------



## FJAG (28 Mar 2014)

There's a UK website on stable belts   http://www.stablebelts.co.uk/ that shows a buckle like that on a "Royal Artillery Girdle" but not that while RA stable belts were red - blue - red, the blue was bisected by a yellow line. (On the other hand the Adjutant General Corps had a red - blue - red stable belt without yellow line - but note this is a very new corps albeit the belt may have been adopted from one of its predecessor organizations) 

Note the wikipedia site http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stable_belt is quite comprehensive but nothing seems bang-on with what you seem to have.

:cheers:


----------



## ryan536 (29 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the help so far!!!! I no idea it was even called a stable belt. Gives me more information to search on. It was in a small collection of W. Scully Montreal WWII Belt buckles. 
Thanks again!


----------

